

BostonRB - September - Test Driven Development [VIDEOS] - bcardarella
http://bostonrb.org/presentations/month/September-2011

======
im_a_muppet
FactoryGirl 2 looks like it has some nice improvements too. Great talk by
@r00k.

~~~
r00k
Thanks Mr. Muppet :)

------
adamjleonard
Awesome ! I'm always interested in watching TDD presentations. I've been
meaning to watch some of the BostonRB presentations and now this has given me
another reason.

------
bcardarella
Every talk this month was killer. The best compliment of the meeting was from
BostonRBer Wyatt Greene "It felt like a mini conference"

------
patricksroberts
The coolest thing I learned by far was from Steve's Minitest talk; the linear
performance assertion is a killer feature.

